# Saber la potencia de una resistencia



## arex (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola vereis tengo aquí unas resistencias de potencia de 22ohm y mi pregunta es si hay alguna manera de medir la potencia que disipan porque necesisto que disipen mas de 12 watios y no se de cuantos watios son las que tengo.

¿como puedo averiguarlo?


----------



## Elvic (Mar 22, 2008)

hola
solo como una idea... no muy practica pero bien...

si utilizamos la ley de ohm y la ley de watt juntas podríamos llegar a aproximar su potencia disipada... aunque como lo menciono no es para nada practico...
pues esas valores lo da el fabricante después de numerosas pruebas a sus productos en este caso las resistencias; Los consumidores, por lo general, suponemos que es para tal potencia según el tamaño que tengan.
 por eso cundo se comprar normalmente las pedimos para una potencia determinada...  loq ue podriar hacer es compra una resistencia de un valor en particular digamos unos 2.2k a una potencia de 1W 3W 5W y 10 W y tomas como guía el tamaño que tengan para que veas de cuanto podría ser las que tu tienes..

suerT


----------



## El nombre (Mar 22, 2008)

si es cerámica tienes que ver el tamaño. Si no lo es ni te molestes. no llega.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 22, 2008)

busca en la red...hay unas tablas que segun del maerial que sean las resistencias y las dimenciones de esta se puede saber la potencia yo las tengo, pero en papel y por eso no las envio pero almenos te doy la idea...(yo las saque de la red hace un tiempo atras pero no recuerdo la pagina...)


----------



## Adil (Mar 22, 2008)

hola arex para saber la potencia de una resistencia, lo sacas por el tipo de encapsulado, usualmente para potencias mayores a 5W y son de tipo ceremico.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 22, 2008)

hola
aqui puedes ver todos los modelos que hay, y te especifican las medidas segun la potencia.

http://www.pbenavides.com/downloads/electronicos/resis/Resistencias.zip
http://www.pbenavides.com/downloads/electronicos/resis/Alambre.zip
http://www.pbenavides.com/downloads/electronicos/resis/Varias.zip
http://www.pbenavides.com/downloads/electronicos/resis/Metalica.zip
http://www.pbenavides.com/downloads/electronicos/resis/Carbon.zip
http://www.pbenavides.com/downloads/electronicos/resis/Oxido Metalico y Carbon.zip


----------



## arex (Mar 23, 2008)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, si el caso es que es una resistencia que tengo que poner en unas bombillas del coche para que no me de error por que las puse de leds, y me salio que la potencia que tenia que disipar tendría que ser de mas de 12W y las que tengo parecen segun los dibujos que me poneis de unos 15W el problema es que se calientan mucho, vamos que si las tocas con la mano te quemas, y me da miedo que derrita algun plastico o algun cable en el coche, ha por cierto es ceramica y mide unos 5cm de largo y 0.8cm de ancho


----------



## El nombre (Mar 23, 2008)

Es un efecto corporal. No has visto a las mamás como meten en codo en la leche para no quemar al niño. 
¿Cómo saben la temperatura? Es fácil: cualquier cosa que pase de los 45º te va a quemar(sensación)

Hay reguladores que te quemas trabajando a 50º y aguantan hasta 95º perféctamente.

Colócala junto a una pieza metálica para que disipe y la pegas con una abrazadera u otra cosa.
Buena iluminación


----------



## arex (Mar 30, 2008)

Ya he encontrado una resistencia como la que necesito que es de 8ohm y 30W, se calienta pero no peligrosamente, el caso es que todo esto lo estoy haciendo porque cambie las luces diurnas por unas bombillas con muchos leds.
Pero ahora tengo un nuevo problema!

El caso es que llevaba un dia y pico con las luces de leds funcionando con la resistencia y perfecto el coche no detectaba error y todo lo demas funcionaba bien. Pero ayer estaba anoxeciendo y como normalmente hago pues puse las luces de xenon del coche y en ese momento me dio error en la luz de matricula.

La luz de matricula hace bastante que la cambie y tambien la puse de leds concretamente cada una lleva 8 leds (2,2,2,2) bueno pues cuando lo comprobe ambas luces tenian en la tercera columna los dos leds fundidos(2,2,x,2) , y esto en las dos bombillas de la matricula. Esto me parece muy extraño porque los leds no se funden así como asi y justamente esos dos, la pregunta es si creis que tenga relacion con las luces de dia, aunque yo creo que no por que cuando estan unas no estan las otras y viceversa luego son independientes.

Que opinais?

slu2 

PD: Las luces diurnas son unas luces que estan encendidas por el dia y cuando pones las de posicion o los xenos esas se apagan y se encienden la otras y las de la matricula


----------

